# Question about Stella & Chewy's



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

My Simmie has a bunch of trigger foods that it has been difficult to find food that works. I finally found one but I do know it's best to rotate proteins or even switch foods regularly so they don't get bored or develop (more) sensitivities. Since that is not an option, I'm looking for ways to keep it intersting for him and i came accross Stella & Chewy's. I read in here somewhere that people use S&C to top their regular food which I thought was a brilliant idea. My question is, do people who use this try different proteins or do you stick to one that works? And if you do rotate, do you finish the bag and then move to the next kind or do you use different flavors simultaneously and feed the pup different proteins all the time? I am just afraid Simba will get tired of the same thing over and over, but I'm not sure how varied can it be?

Thank you so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We are fans of raw food here. We have Stella & Chewy's frozen food and freeze dried. The frozen ones I only buy chicken and beef and the freeze dried I get chicken, beef, duck, lamb and surf n' turf. I give Dominic one different flavor every time and add veggies like sweet potatoes, peas, carrots pure, apple sauce & oat meal in the morning etc as it is too much protein to feed him only the S&C. He loves it!! He recognize the package. I don't soak it in water just add a tablespoon of hot water on top of it. 
As for Benjamin, he is still on his puppy kibble but sometimes I crumble a teaspoon of S&C to encourage him as he keeps looking at Dom's food. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I love S&C's but do think it too high protein for toy breeds (especially Maltese and Yorkies where the majority of them have asymptomatic MVD that has not been diagnosed since most vets don't know to do a BAT if the puppy's ALT and AST's are normal) as their only food source. If feeding make sure you rehydrate with plenty of water so it doesn't over tax their kidneys. There is a direct correlation to high protein dry foods to developing kidney issues over the years. Mine get about 1/4 patty once a day in their Addiction dehydrated raw, which I also rehydrate with plenty of warm water.

I rotate between 7 or 8 different protein sources and between 3 different brands. I typically finish a bag before switching to another so it doesn't get stale.

What are Simmie's trigger foods and what is his reaction to them?


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you all for the insight. I knew I am in the right place!

Anyway, He is allergic to grain. beef, duck and salmon are his trigger foods (from his allergy panel). When I didn't know about his grain allergy yet, he had loose stools and itched a lot. Now he is on grain free and it's firmer. I don't know yet about how he will be on beef, duck and salmon as I haven't tested it... But his current food has salmon oil and he seems fine. I just try to avoid them if I can.

I have him on kibble and I add 1/4 patty of the freeze dried chicken. We have the lamb and rabbit variety also but we haven't tried it yet. His Daddy (a human Maltese) is excited for him to try the rabbit variety as it is a Maltese delicacy. 

As for rehydration, I always put water on his kibble anyway so I just added more to account for the rehydration of S&C. He's also a pretty good drinker so I'm a little but more at ease with that and he likes to strawberries, blueberries and carrots for his afternoon snack


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Elly also only eats S&C! We've tried every thing they have.
a while ago, when they introduced new venison, rabbit dinner we were lucky enough to buy starter pack for 5.99 and tried them.
Elly didn't do so well with rabbit, she loved venison but venson dinner has olive oil in them, and I'm not too sure about those.

I feed her dandy lamb during winter (lamb has warming effect on body according to chinese medicine) and duck duck goose for summer (same reason as lamb)
Beef is our go to S&C, since chicken frozen patties have weird smell I don't like.....

I'm so sorry Simba's allergic to beef and duck and salmon!! but allergy panel is not 100% accurate. the result varies according to how you feel that day (healthy/tired..)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Mine love the Stella & Chewy's dehydrated, I use for travel. Mine are starting the frozen raw Stella & Chewy's this weekend since the Primal frozen raw now has yams and I have 2 fluff butts with yeast issues, hopefully the love as much as the Primal and dehydrated Stella & Chewy's.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

My girls are on Stella and Chewy since their breeder recommended it. They are also given Fromm kibble. I rotate the freeze dried patty's. Isobella didn't like the rabbit. I also rotate the Fromm grain free. So far they seen to be doing fine.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

My oJack Russel Daisy has a sensitive stomach. She has Pancreatitis and she can only eat certain things. She eats the W/D weight loss food by Science diet (recommended by our vet) and does fine with it.


----------

